# Car share San Roque La linea. Work in gibraltar



## _antonio (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I secured a job in Gibraltar and I will have to start soon, within the 15th of June.
I am looking for an house and the company is also helping me with the relocation.
I see that the big problem is how to get to La linea every day, I don't want to live in la linea (No offence, nothing against would prefer more a spanish village), and looking San Roque seems a good place to live.

It seems that there are 2 buses going every half hour but almost no one working there uses it, they mostly use a car. I don't know anyone there yet, and I don't have a car, neither I can use my driver license as I have to renew it, in a few word, I am looking for someone to share car .. well the petrol 
Does anyone live in San Roque and work in Gib? Do you have any suggestions?
Thanks!
A.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Blablacar.es is a popular car sharing site in Spain. Works well where I am but I am not sure about the trip you need.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Did you see this one, looks like he does the trip daily....

https://www.blablacar.es/coche-comp...2015&sort=trip_date&order=asc&limit=10&page=1

Only goes to La Linea but looks like he might drop you close to the border and you can walk over.

Great way to learn some Spanish too.


----------

